# To insure or not..



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Never had any of my pets insured before (and touch wood), never had any grossly expensive vet bills.

However, with our new pup I'm considering insuring her. Veterinary Science is becoming more and more advanced and as such treatment bills appear to be growing at an astronomical rate.

What do you guys - take out a policy or self insure?

Should I go for basic 12 month cover or for the more expensive lifetime policies.

If we do insure her I'd like some vets fees and public liability cover for when we take her abroad in the motorhome. 

I've done a few quotes and Direct Line looks quite reasonable.

Who do you guys recommend?


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

We are currently with eSure for both our labs.

We've never had to make a claim (fortunately) but we've always had the piece of mind knowing that expensive vet care was covered. 

I know that insurance gets more expensive as the dogs get older and probably at some age, they may become un-insurable ... so if you have the option, I would carefully consider going for the lifetime cover. To be honest, I didn't know that existed.

Best of luck.

PS: I guy I know had a lovely Bedlington Terrier - until his dog became ill. The old chap didn't have him insured, couldn't afford the treatment (so he said) and had his dog put down. What a tw#t.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had Shadow insured £2,500 per illness

Just cost £4,000 pound for an emergency op,, should have died but fortunately he lived

Its swings and roundabouts

You may not need it, but then again you might

Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

our Staffie grew a brain tumour in a short space of time. He went to the veterinary college in Somerset/Wilts area for an assessment , MRI and such like

£4000 later and it was reassuring to get a large percentage back.

Mind you that was with L&G (or similar intials, I forget) and they were horrendous to deal with, but I persevered.

Always insure.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Never had dogs insured. The two shelties that passed away last week cost us nothing but routine jabs. They were fourteen and a half.
Had they needed treatment I would have paid for it.
Currently have four dogs two shelties and a rough collie all age 8 and a Huskie at just over a year.
The three former have only had routine injections.
Had fifteen dogs in 38 years of marriage with only £400 to pay for non routine jabs.
Its like all insurance, they take a risk on *not* having to pay out.
That is why they make huge profits.

Dave p


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I have two boxers
One insured via PetPlan and one via DirectLine 
I have had numerous claims from both
With PetPlan I have had to claim almost 5,000 last year. Handled very professionally and highly efficiently.

Looking at the cover (lifetime) and on claim experience I would say IMHO that PetPlan are top drawer. 

You pays your money you take your chances but I would highly recommend PetPlan lifetime cover.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Go petplan only ones that vets trust, you will have less messing about than anyone, easy to do pre authorisation. Vets fees are getting big even vet staff generally have to pay the cost of their own pets and they almost to a person go petplan. 

And get full life cover messing about with short term policys will get you stung. usually when you get the first vac should get 4 weeks free with petplan, take it up and move onto the for life policy. 

Dont be fooled by cheaper avoid 4000£ fees (only) it can soon go, should be quite a bit in the pets section on insurance this Q came up the other day.

Example.. sarcoptic mite treatment on one of the receptionists work she was moaning today is £500 "quote thank *** for petplan"


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't currently have a dog, but I'd definitely say insure unless you have plenty of money to cover the unexpected (although I didn't when I was an owner). Recently, one of my daughter's cats developed urinary problems (at less than two years old) and ended up needing £750 worth of treatment. 
My stepson, cancelled the insurance on his two dogs as he'd never claimed anything in 8 years and felt it was a waste of money - less than a month later one of the dogs swallowed a piece of rubber and he had a bill for over £800. 
When my daughter and her partner got the kittens they were covered by the shelter with PetPlan and they *strongly* recommended that they continued that. They were very easy to deal with when they had to claim - even paying for things like Hudson's special diet.
Hope you never need it, anyway - it's awful to see pets sick.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

been worth having it with our girl, (pet plan) saved us quiet a bit over the years, be aware it goes up in price when the dog gets older,and the excesses increase.

John


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I sometimes wonder if there is two pricing structures for treatment - one for those who are insured and another for those who aren't.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope there is one price for all and all options are offered but insured pets are able to have more than uninsured due to price.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jamsieboy said:


> I have two boxers
> One insured via PetPlan and one via DirectLine
> I have had numerous claims from both
> With PetPlan I have had to claim almost 5,000 last year. Handled very professionally and highly efficiently.
> ...


My daughter has 2 Boxers which were until earlier this year insured with Animal Friends. The elder of the two managed to scratch an eyeball and eventually needed to go to the Animal Health Trust Hospital near Newmarket to have the lens cleaned off.

A one day/night stay and the surgery cost £1100 and my daughter had to threaten AF with action to get them to very reluctantly pay £900 which was still £100 less than the bill, less the excess.

She had so much grief she thought that if they were going to be that much hassle in the event of a claim, insurance with them was pointless and she cancelled it on both dogs.

A month ago the younger boxer began to have problems first with peeing then with pooing, a visit to the local vet lead to him being admitted to the AHT Hospital for treatment for cysts on his prostate. The surgery involved castration (excess testosterone was the cause of the prostate problem) and clearing away of the cysts which were the size of a clenched fist, lots of care and lots of drugs.

The bill after 8 days in there was £6883 - my daughter hadn't got round to reinsuring the dogs - a projected house move is now on hold!

All the people she has dealt with at the vets and the AHT have said PetPlan is the one their clients have least problem with.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We originally insured our westie with PetPlan.

Within 6 months she broke a leg, requiring two operations to fully resolve.

Cost to us would have been over £2000, but insurance covered with no fuss.

insurance is a gamble........In our case we are well ahead. :lol:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Izzy is insured for £7000pa with Argos. She has elbow dysplasia and will probably need surgery to both elbows costing £1800 each. At the moment her condition is being managed by restricted exercise and pain relief but she has had x-rays, scans and has visited an orthopaedic specialist twice. Argos have paid out quickly without problems. I have the platinum policy costing £299pa. and I pay £65 excess per condition per year. 
Lesley


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If you can dip into savings to pay a £5000 vet bill then look at self insuring by putting the same amount you would pay monthly to insurers into a savings account. Look at it long term and don't be put off if you have to make a quick call on the money. Do what insurers do and look at the lifetime cost. They have to cover their shareholders profit, you don't.

Insurance is based on customers fears.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hezbez,
As I think you are aware Baron our Great Dane has recently been diagnosed with diabetes.

Our insurance cover is with Sainsburys, last year it went up from £43 pounds a month to £75 pounds a month despite us never having claimed on it and we seriously considered not continuing with the cover.
So far the costs of Barons treatment is running at circa £6-700 per month, this will continue until he is stabilised and doesn't need twice weekly blood tests and thrice daily urine tests (I have just bought a pack of 100 urine testing sticks @ £100!). 

Thank goodness we kept up with the insurance! 

He is covered for up to £6000 per condition with an excess of £125 (per condition). I must say that Sainsburys have been very good with the monthly cheques and cannot really fault them, I'm just a bit nervous as to what the renewal fees will be in October!

Baron is an old dog, for a Great Dane at 8.5 years old, we want to give him the most comfortable life we can and the insurance helps immensely with the monetary side of things.

I must agree with previous posts, Pet Plan do seem to be the best insurers and I would go with their Life Plan if I had to choose again.

Ultimately only you can decide on what's best for you and your situation but insurance does give a lot of peace of mind over what can be (and usually is) a very expensive time. 

Good luck with your new puppy, I hope she brings you many years of trouble free happiness.

Mel.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

aultymer said:


> If you can dip into savings to pay a £5000 vet bill then look at self insuring by putting the same amount you would pay monthly to insurers into a savings account. Look at it long term and don't be put off if you have to make a quick call on the money. Do what insurers do and look at the lifetime cost. They have to cover their shareholders profit, you don't.
> 
> Insurance is based on customers fears.


Just a quick calculation and over the years I have not spent over £27k on pet insurance.

Thats 15 dogs average life of 11years over 38 years @ £4 a week each.
Thats if I have done my sums correctly 

Dave p


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

We have our husky insured with a lifetime policy from pets at home. I'd rather pay £25 a month to know that we can afford any treatment he may need.

I can't help with the European cover as we tried to find one that covered for 365 days and couldn't find anything


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

aultymer said:


> If you can dip into savings to pay a £5000 vet bill then look at self insuring by putting the same amount you would pay monthly to insurers into a savings account. Look at it long term and don't be put off if you have to make a quick call on the money. Do what insurers do and look at the lifetime cost. They have to cover their shareholders profit, you don't.
> 
> Insurance is based on customers fears.


The only problem with this is if your dog gets a serious illness or in a bad accident before you've had time to build up a reserve...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You sell your motor home  :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I am another who would recommend Pet Plan.

Having had 2 Boxers previously who both had the eye problems that had to go to specialist vet hospital for their treatment costing a few hundred pounds I didn't want to take a chance when we got our third Boxer (after losing the other 2).

We got Ruby when she was 11 months old and started the policy with Pet Plan straight away. The policy excludes illness in the first 2 weeks.

On week 3 she collapsed and nearly died. I was sure that Pet Plan would query the claim and drag their heels while we tried to prove she wasn't already ill but they didn't. They paid out without any trouble at all.

It is also the only insurer that 3 vets I have used will do a direct claim with so I think that proves that they are the best at paying their claims.

I think it depends on the breed as the whether insurance is worthwhile. 

All 3 Boxers of mine have certainly had their monies worth out of Pet Plan!!!

Lorna


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rtaff said:


> aultymer said:
> 
> 
> > If you can dip into savings to pay a £5000 vet bill then look at self insuring by putting the same amount you would pay monthly to insurers into a savings account. Look at it long term and don't be put off if you have to make a quick call on the money. Do what insurers do and look at the lifetime cost. They have to cover their shareholders profit, you don't.
> ...


Luckily, as my daughter doesn't own a m/home, she recently inherited some money when her Uncle died.
But it has put the house move back a bit.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

That's her insured.

I wanted vets fees and third party liability cover for when abroad in the van and Petplan and quite a few others wouldn't cover this.

Finally settled on Tesco - £10.50 per month for lifetime policy, up to £7500 vets fees, EU wide cover. Went with the higher excess of £120 which brought the policy cost down by over £30 for the year. I also get a £30 Tesco giftcard as a thank you for joining.

Under no illusions though that they will probably want a higher premium next year.

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I wouldn't go telling that cute little border collie that she is insured, no telling what (extra) damage she would cause. :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> rtaff said:
> 
> 
> > aultymer said:
> ...


She's managed to get £15,000 knocked off the asking price for the house, so she's clawed a little bit back. :roll:


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

I had Tesco cover for our collie cross. Was furious when the premiums shot up so cancelled it
6 months later I'm forking out £100 a month
we dont mention it at home....


----------

